# The thread for random single BigChazeses



## BigChaz (Nov 3, 2010)

(lol, single).

So I was watching TV just now and it had some of those pretty boy American Eagle models showing off their tight asses and chiseled abs. I thought I'd post my own little photo shoot (in my wrinkled work clothes, no less).

So yeah, thats pretty much it.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> (lol, single).
> 
> So I was watching TV just now and it had some of those pretty boy American Eagle models showing off their tight asses and chiseled abs. I thought I'd post my own little photo shoot (in my wrinkled work clothes, no less).
> 
> So yeah, thats pretty much it.



*REAL MEN WEAR PINK *


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 4, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *REAL MEN WEAR PINK *



Ugh. DO THEY? Do they REALLY?







(Not an insult to you HD, just that stupid, bullshit phrase.)


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 4, 2010)

In regards to the second picture....


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 4, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> In regards to the second picture....



OMG, why can't I rep you!?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Ugh. DO THEY? Do they REALLY?



Jog on, Ronin. Not everyone's "Goth".

Real men wear pink. And whatever the fuck else colours they want because they're men FUCK YEAH.


Or in my case, pink accessories.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Jog on, Ronin. Not everyone's "Goth".
> 
> Real men wear pink. And whatever the fuck else colours they want because they're men FUCK YEAH.
> 
> ...



Because obviously EVERYTHING I say has to do with me being goth, right? 

No, you know who wears pink? Douchebag fratboys and stupid people who think they're so fucking edgy because they're wearing pink and that's a "girl color". That's where the whole "real mean wear pink" thing comes from. OOO, you're so fucking edgy.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a donkey on the edge!


----------



## Zowie (Nov 4, 2010)

Fratboys or not, I really like that color pink. As a general, men do it better than most chicks. Pink on a girl ends up looking skankalicious/cheap/dumb.

Also, I approve of another picture thread.


----------



## BeerMe (Nov 4, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> No, you know who wears pink? Douchebag fratboys and stupid people who think they're so fucking edgy because they're wearing pink and that's a "girl color". That's where the whole "real mean wear pink" thing comes from. OOO, you're so fucking edgy.



LOL whatever. I wear pink sometimes because I look nice in it. The end. 

As long as it looks good and isn't dirty, why care what color clothes people wear?


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 4, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Because obviously EVERYTHING I say has to do with me being goth, right?
> 
> No, you know who wears pink? Douchebag fratboys and stupid people who think they're so fucking edgy because they're wearing pink and that's a "girl color". That's where the whole "real mean wear pink" thing comes from. OOO, you're so fucking edgy.



I look good in light pink in my opinion. I will start dressing like you though. Let me go find dark Spiderman and let him jizz a few ropes on my chest and I should be good to go!


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I look good in light pink in my opinion. I will start dressing like you though. Let me go find dark Spiderman and let him jizz a few ropes on my chest and I should be good to go!



Do me a favor and have him whip you up a mask too! kthx 

EDITED so there's not an endless string of "not me's"


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 4, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Do me a favor and have him whip you up a mask too! kthx
> 
> EDITED so there's not an endless string of "not me's"



Sorry, I am only willing to go so far to achieve the same level of uniqueness as you.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Sorry, I am only willing to go so far to achieve the same level of uniqueness as you.



Your "uniqueness" is the reason for the mask request, or did it need to be more obvious?


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 4, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Your "uniqueness" is the reason for the mask request, or did it need to be more obvious?



I don't get it


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2010)

Chaz, maybe he wants you to wear one of these masks?


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I don't get it



Congratulations, you _are_ dumber than you look. That takes skill.

*golf claps*


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 4, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Chaz, maybe he wants you to wear one of these masks?



Someone pooped on that poor ladies face.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 4, 2010)

Be thankful it wasn't bukkake.


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 4, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Be thankful it wasn't bukkake.



Maybe Pookkake?


----------



## Paquito (Nov 4, 2010)

I wonder if I look good in pink.


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 4, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I wonder if I look good in pink.



Only douchebag fratboys and stupid people wear pink. Do you meet any / all criteria?


----------



## Paquito (Nov 4, 2010)

Do I have to be a fratboy? Can I just be a douchebag?


----------



## Amandy (Nov 4, 2010)

My panties would be positively *soaked* if you came into my office looking like that. 

p.s. What a great thread title!


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 4, 2010)

Amandy said:


> My panties would be positively *soaked* if you came into my office looking like that.
> 
> p.s. What a great thread title!



Now this is what men truly dream about, right here. Or at least this one!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 4, 2010)

theronin23 said:


>


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 5, 2010)

Ooo, looks like someone got a bit jealous of all the attention on Paquito.... 

View attachment self-esteem-is-awesome.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 5, 2010)

Wantabelly said:


> Ooo, looks like someone got a bit jealous of all the attention on Paquito....



Yeah, that's what it is. I am proud of the cunts and shitty goths my thread is attracting.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## nic_nic07 (Nov 5, 2010)

Paquito said:


>



This.

Sidenote: MJ is really attractive in this .gif. Also, I want popcorn.

Also, Chaz, I adore your "model" shots and IMHO, it takes a lot of balls for men to wear pink and to pull of wearing pink. You sir, pull off wearing pink quite well.


----------



## Amandy (Nov 5, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Yeah, that's what it is. I am proud of the cunts and shitty goths my thread is attracting.



Is it okay to say cunt here as long as it's plural or something?


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 5, 2010)

Amandy said:


> Is it okay to say cunt here as long as it's plural or something?



It's so sexy when you say it


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 5, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Also, Chaz, I adore your "model" shots and IMHO, it takes a lot of balls for men to wear pink and to pull of wearing pink. You sir, pull off wearing pink quite well.



Also: Thank miss fine lady!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Nov 5, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Also: Thank miss fine lady!



I'm just quoting this because it made my day. 

Move along now, move alongers.


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 6, 2010)

Woops, lets try this again.

Someone stole my fucking clothes!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Nov 6, 2010)

It's just a color guys okay just wear what ever makes you happy.


----------



## Venom (Nov 6, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Woops, lets try this again.
> 
> Someone stole my fucking clothes!



People should steal your clothes more often its a good look for ya. :smitten:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 6, 2010)

I have to remember to put those clothes thieves on my good list.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Yeah, that's what it is. I am proud of the cunts and shitty goths my thread is attracting.


I'm torn between this post and your nakey one being my faves so far.

More nakey to have more to compare with, plzthxbai.

EDT: FTR I prefer the term 'panty puddles'.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 6, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> (lol, single).
> 
> So I was watching TV just now and it had some of those pretty boy American Eagle models showing off their tight asses and chiseled abs. I thought I'd post my own little photo shoot (in my wrinkled work clothes, no less).
> 
> So yeah, thats pretty much it.



Just add a fan and the random jump ..and your good to go.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 12, 2010)

I miss Chaz....


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 12, 2010)

JulieD said:


> I miss Chaz....



i wrote a letter to santa asking for chaz for christmas


----------



## JulieD (Dec 12, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i wrote a letter to santa asking for chaz for christmas



I hope he is the biggest thing under your Christmas tree....with a big red bow


----------



## Paquito (Dec 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Woops, lets try this again.
> 
> Someone stole my fucking clothes!



All I want for Christmas is youuuuuuuuu


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 14, 2010)

*where did he go?

i wrote him and he never responded.......

still haven't recovered from the rejection

*


----------



## Byagi (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure i've never seen anything like the last photo in one of those AE ads


----------



## JulieD (Dec 16, 2010)

i still miss him :really sad:


----------

